# Sixers @ Raptors, Nov. 16th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Philadelphia 76ers* (5-3) @ *Toronto Raptors* (0-7)
November 16th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IVERSON, ALLEN" TITLE="IVERSON, ALLEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IVERSON, ALLEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="IGUODALA, ANDRE" TITLE="IGUODALA, ANDRE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/IGUODALA, ANDRE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KORVER, KYLE" TITLE="KORVER, KYLE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sixers/KORVER, KYLE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WEBBER, CHRIS" TITLE="WEBBER, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/WEBBER, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUNTER, STEVEN" TITLE="HUNTER, STEVEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/HUNTER, STEVEN.jpg">
*Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver, Chris Webber, Steven Hunter*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/aawilliams0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*
</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder if Aaron Williams is enjoying he's time as a starting center?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Chris Webber knee cam will be spotlighted tomorrow night. He embarassed us tonight, but does he still have some left in the tank to do it again tomorrow?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think its going to be the same as yesterday


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm just happy that the raps are back to back...too bad they have an off day on Thursday :biggrin: 

as i've said before i like watching the potential of our rooks...realistically no one expected this team to go far...

but being a optimist (as most raptor fans) we hope the season can turn around very soon...

i'm hoping for a win tonight, but if all else fails, just want the rookies to become better...

*CV3*- just continue to do what he's been doing, he's clearly the best raptor in the past few cames
*graham*- continue to drive to the net and it will not be long until he's putting up double digits
*calderon*- had an off game by his standards last night...expect him to correct his mistakes tonight...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

good point speedy, both Webber and Iverson, can they still do the back-to-backs? we'll find out tonight.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Wite it down folks, tonight will be our first victory of the year

Oh, and what a win it will be!!!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i hope anyone attending this game will not jeer our team. it's sickened me to watch the media versus raptors game that has gotten into our players' heads, and i couldn't imagine a worse strategy than to "boo" in order to help us win games. we need to spark another kind of fire.

i think we need to support our team and show them that there are indeed people who want them to win- show them that there are people who are actually on their side. the negative energy has become palpable and it's our responsibility as fans (imo), at this point, to have it dissolved. i mean, i think the responsibility falls first on the coaches and management, don't get me wrong, but they haven't done the job this year.

if i were going out to the acc tonight, i'd be cheering my head off.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

You can't really expect Charlie V to come out and have another huge game; or can you? Will be interesting to see 1) if he's tired 2) how Philly adjusts for him 3) how he adapts and makes them pay for added defensive pressure.

Calderon is getting tired and he's in for another long night against AI.

Graham vs Iguodala. Both good defenders but will one break out some offense tonight?

Can Bosh upstage Cwebb in the ACC?

Should be a great game. 50:50 we win, IMO.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Can't expect 20/10 from Villa tonight.

I'd be happy with 15-20 and around 7 or 8 boards.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Bonner starting in place of Aaron..

That should improve our interior defense a ton :uhoh:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

madman said:


> i think its going to be the same as yesterday


I agree but at a slower pace cuz few guys may be tired


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

holy **** did anyone notice that Rose and Peterson didnt do their pregame "punch over the head twice, miss twice, then dust that stuff off their shoulder" ??



^ happens to be a ****ty ritual but sure


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

here we go again. 

Bosh start with the hook but Korver answers with the 3. 

TO on AI.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner starts at center? wow. we'll see how that works. maybe he'll be the 5 minute guy this time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

horrible start again. 

jalen with two offensives. get him off.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bonner starts at center? wow. we'll see how that works. maybe he'll be the 5 minute guy this time.



no bosh at centre, bonner at pf


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

arg. weak start again. 

Mitchell thought that Bonner into the starting lineup was the change that had to be made? Brutal.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Graham with the 3! hope he gets major burn tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

lol @ all of these people cheering A.I.

go to philly, ******s. this is toronto.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Painful. Who threw that away?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

wow, it's like ya blink and we're down 10 points, this is horrible basketball, not very fun to watch

nothing is working, offense and Defense :banghead:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> no bosh at centre, bonner at pf


Whatever. The other "big" man with Bosh.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

there gonna give up 40+ first quarter points again, unfreakinbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Defense anyone!!!!!!!

Coaches have no answers for anything, I am slowing losing confidence in this regime


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Iverson is absolutely killing us. We have been playing pretty good defense on him thus far, too.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Iggy's worked on his 3 I guess.

Another dunk for Hunter. and one.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mitchell snapping on the boys.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LOL.. first Hunter gets hit in the head by Joey.. then gets stepped on by Charlie, and now Jose kicks him.. Gotta love it.

Take it to the scrub!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

On a side note, it looks like Philly, not NJ is the best in the Atlantic

40-28 end of 1st quater


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

ehh two 40 points quarter allowed in 2 nights........damn........btw, is jalen rose following the VC route, eg, playing horribly in order to let management ship him out of town?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

OK. Completely embarassed in that quarter and "only" down by 12. 

AI's a pimp. Our defense is his *****.

Bosh on his way to another solid but losing night.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

this is getting embarresing


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

finally iggy misses a shot


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

oh no, Iverson and Nailon out there at the same time, do we even have a chance


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Well despite your team sucking *** this year at least you guys got a lot of good fans. You guys have like 22 people all logged on,watching the game and posting. That says to me that a lot of you are pretty loyal kids, which is something to be commended. On the Philly team board theres only 3 people on and we are having our longest win steak since 03'. Thats not a knock on Philly fans either just a nod of props to you toronto guys.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Mo Cheeks is looking really good with Philly, I really like his offensive sets. They're fun to watch, especially seeing Iverson run them

Sam Mitchell, no comment


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Well despite your team sucking *** this year at least you guys got a lot of good fans. You guys have like 22 people all logged on,watching the game and posting. That says to me that a lot of you are pretty loyal kids, which is something to be commended. On the Philly team board theres only 3 people on and we are having our longest win steak since 03'. Thats not a knock on Philly fans either just a nod of props to you toronto guys.


u have to remember in the whole wide nation of canada there is only one NBA team, while 76ers only have the fan base of a single city


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

what happen to Jalen??? did he get injured or something...hoe come only 3 min for him?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> what happen to Jalen??? did he get injured or something...hoe come only 3 min for him?


2 quick offensive fouls in the first 3 mins


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Looks like Mitchell is going to ride CB and CV pretty hard again. No choice really. I do see him using Hoffa at some point to spell one of them off, unless he goes against his regular rotation and lets his starting 5 (whatever) back in the game.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

True but thats not to say that all fans in Canada are necessarily Raps fans. LOL i could be wrong. Are they?

I'm not from philly but I been a fan forever.You feel me?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

kindred said:


> u have to remember in the whole wide nation of canada there is only one NBA team, while 76ers only have the fan base of a single city


fans are fans.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> True but thats not to say that all fans in Canada are necessarily Raps fans. LOL i could be wrong. Are they?
> 
> I'm not from philly but I been a fan forever.You feel me?


heh true to that, i am not exactly a raptoer fan either...but oh well, living in canada, the most nba games u watch are featured with raptoers, really not a lot of choices..........


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

crawling back into it


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Looks like James is our main shooting guard these days.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh/Bonner/MoPete/James/Martin out there for the Raps

51-39 Philly

cutting it to below 10 will again be our game long goal


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

damn i'm tired. stupid cider.

Bosh with the solid half so far. 

Mike James keeps attacking. 

Why do we have to start so poorly?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

only down ten


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

haha! Bonner putting it on the floor for a hoop.

weak on the boards though.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh on fire right now, lets hope the raps reconize this and keep feeding him


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Here comes Hoff.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Hoffa/Bonner combo 

this can't work!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner getting his game back.

Cwebb scores on Hoffa.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TRON said:


> Hoffa/Bonner combo
> 
> this can't work!!!


Haven't been exposed yet.

Glad to see Hoff being the big off the bench rather than Aa or Woods.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Did I mention how tired I am?

Bring on the half already.

(go) OKLAHOMA!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Sixers up 12 30s to go


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Damn. Gotta corral those boards.

Hoff doesn't get back on CWebb.

But James comes back with the score. Pretty glad we picked up this guy.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

sixers up 10 at half, lets see if we can continue with our chipping at their lead or letting them build a bigger lead


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

10 point game. Be thankful for the boys battled back a little.

Night boys. I gotta make some ZZZZZs. (damn i had the best zombie dream ever last night)

Hope it's watchable.

Go Raptors.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> 10 point game. Be thankful for the boys battled back a little.
> 
> Night boys. I gotta make some ZZZZZs. (damn i had the best zombie dream ever last night)
> 
> ...


 haha zombie dreams rule!


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> AI's a pimp. Our defense is his *****.


Out of all the former Hoyas post-Ewing, Iverson's the fellow alum I'd like to see win a championship - I don't think it'll happen unless he moves out of Philadelphia and also b/c he needs to score a lot to be effective, but he still plays w/ maximum effort regardless of the score and leaves it on the floor...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> 10 point game. Be thankful for the boys battled back a little.
> 
> Night boys. I gotta make some ZZZZZs. (damn i had the best zombie dream ever last night)
> 
> ...


:nonono:

white people...

:biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> :nonono:
> 
> white people...
> 
> :biggrin:


hahaha that actually made me laugh so loud my roomate asked me if i was ok.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

65 - 59 Philly!

Raptors are inching closer.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

67 - 62 Philly.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

68 - 65 Philly.

James and 1 on allen Iverson. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Allen Iverson gets a tech..

72 - 65 Philly after a turnover by james and a missed shot by Villanueva.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Down by 3, 74-71 philly.

Philly timeout.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You know, I really can see the Raptors turning the corner this year. They won't be a playoff time clearly, but they won't be the god-awful team as predicted. Too much youth and enthusiasm for that.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

oops it's tied game 74-74...there you go raptor, lets keep it up.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

End of 3rd quartar, Philly up 90-82..

We could've been tied or alot closer if it wasn't for bad turnovers.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

90-86 philly start of 4th quartar.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

92-86 Philly, turnover by Bonner, man we could of cut this lead to 2 but two miss shots by Bosh cost us.

Timeout Raptor.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone else watching the game? c'mon people.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

James is on fire, Philly up 97-92.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

James for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we're down by 2.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

James again and again, he's on firrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre with 34 points.

Raptors only down 2, 103-101 philly.

Timeout.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

It's the Mike James show tonight...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Unknownone said:


> It's the Mike James show tonight...


WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Turnovers Turnovers is killing us..

112 - 105 Philly lead with 2 minutes remaining.

Timeout.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Holy crap where's the defense in this game? Or are both teams just that hot??

Philly shooting well over 50% for the game AND behind the arc!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

turnovers? you mean bosh turnovers and ****ty shots


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Iverson with the offensive foul, so refs call it against Mo, so I say f*** the refs yet again 

bosh with the butterfingers out of bounds, back to Philly

113-108 Philly 1:38 to go in fourth


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

113-108 Philly lead.

Timeout Philly.

We need a stop on the next possession, 1:31 secs left.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> turnovers? you mean bosh turnovers and ****ty shots


I'm talking about the game as a whole.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Mo walks to the rim and 1

115-113 Philly


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes yes yes, Peterson with the layup followed by James to cut the lead to only 2.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

117-113. 18 seconds left.

That ball was half way down!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

we have to literally draw blood for these refs to call a foul, Iggy bodies James all the way to the rim
no call


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

so..... close!

tough luck Raps fans....


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

God damn you iggy god damn you!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

^ lol


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

James missed a chance to tie this game. :curse: 

oh well, we neeed a 3.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TRON said:


> we have to literally draw blood for these refs to call a foul, Iggy bodies James all the way to the rim
> no call


It's sad.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

And it's overrrrr


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Man a heartbreaking loss, props to our guys who busted their *** off tonight.

Big game by James 38 points, great job really!

Finale score Sixers 121 Raptors 115.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

121-115 Philly wins

another day, another loss
0-8

the loss was worse than the final score would indicate.
Defense/Rebounding deficiencies will be a common theme all year long


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This is another one of those games where somebody looking at the box score might think Bosh played well: shot over 50%, 23/10, played lots of minutes. But he didn't. Key rebounds? None. Key stops? None. I don't know if it's a lack of energy or just the same thing as last year where he is a slow starter. He's got three blocks in eight games and to me that's a clear indicator that the intensity he usually brings isn't there.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Another rough loss for the Raps...put up 115 and take the L...never a good sign when that happens.

-James with another monster game, playing way better than Rafer ever did.
-Joey best game of his career, didnt miss a shot, got to the line, beauty
-Charlie didnt put up the number from the last 2 games but still had a solid game, struggled with TO's and fouls
-Rose with his 1st game with no points since '98, and i couldnt be happier-we lost it in the last minute to a team on a 5 game run, and put up 115 with out him
-Bonner had another not too bad game, hit some shots, but shouldnt have been the one to take the 3 at the end
-Mo hit a few 3's to get it goin again, and overall solid game
-Jose struggled a bit again, doesnt shine when James does, not as bad as last nite tho
-Bosh quietly went about 20/10, even tho he missed 4-5 wide open jumpers
-Hoffa, no time, which i love
-New guy Martin (I know nothing about this guy), 3pts and a stl. not bad

It was interesting to see ALOT of Raps brass at the ACC tonite closely watching to see wtf has been going on. Big Jack McCauley was there alot with lots of Peddies staff. Someone headed out soon? Hopfully Rob and Rose.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Very exciting game, unfortunately the Raptors loss. Great game by Mike James.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Looks like wins will be even tougher to come by....

Nov 18 @Bos..........0-9 
Nov 20 Mia.............0-10 
Nov 22 @Pho..........0-11 
Nov 23 @LAC..........0-12 
Nov 25 @Sac..........0-13 
Nov 26 @GS...........0-14 
Nov 28 Dal.............0-15 
Nov 30 Mem...........0-16

*Dec 2 @Atl............1-16????????????? *


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

its not like i expected the raps to win, but i did get my hopes up in the middle of the fourth.
one question my mom keeps asking(and she probably watch more raptors games over the years then most people on this board)"when are they going trade bosh"
i dunno?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

TRON said:


> Looks like wins will be even tougher to come by....
> 
> Nov 18 @Bos..........0-9
> Nov 20 Mia.............0-10
> ...


whoa thats tough.. Can't wait till November ends.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

anyone see that look on Charlie's face after he tied the game with that 3? DANGEROUS.. :biggrin: 

We've lost 3 close games we could've easily been 3-5. We just can't finish it at crunch time, w/e happen to Captain Crunch...Rose 0 points tonight. I missed the first quarter but did we ever have the lead tonight? we just never seem to take the lead even when the game was tied at 74. I'm sure things will eventually get better, maybe I'm being optimist here but i'm definitely excited about the future of the raps.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i just hope we dont break any loosing records...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i really dont think im going to like what im going to read in the papers tomorow...i think alot of peole including Jalen and Chris Bosh are gonna be very angry tomorow...i think someone is going to ask to be traded....


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

Original ScarFace said:


> anyone see that look on Charlie's face after he tied the game with that 3? DANGEROUS.. :biggrin:
> 
> We've lost 3 close games we could've easily been 3-5. We just can't finish it at crunch time, w/e happen to Captain Crunch...Rose 0 points tonight. I missed the first quarter but did we ever have the lead tonight? we just never seem to take the lead even when the game was tied at 74. I'm sure things will eventually get better, maybe I'm being optimist here but i'm definitely excited about the future of the raps.



i feel the same way....but that's what frustrated me about the raptors last year...many of the games were nail biters that came right down to the final seconds, and most of them were come from behind games that we couldn't close out...

coulda, woulda, shoulda, ....the raptor philosophy has to change to:

can, will and should play 100% on both ends of the floor...

sad to see Rose with a donut...so far, he hasn't said anything he could regret about his days in Toronto, (and when you're getting 15mil, most likely you wouldn't),....but could his days be numbered?...agreed it was an off night, and the refs were not easy on him, compared to AI, but i never thought i would see 0's in Rose's line...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Was at the game in some nice seats, some thoughts.

- Joey Graham brought me out of my seet. He should have seen the floor more down the stretch. He deeds to get his number called much more. He is a drive threat. Two nasty oops.

- Speedy said it, I started some threads earlier, for the time Bosh gets and the role he has, he is not doing enough. He settles far too much for the J. Not comfortable driving at all. He can post up, not enough though. A bad defender. I remember him switched on Iggy in the 2nd half, after all those made shots and stayed off him like he was throwing bricks. With Chris' length, SWISH. Brutal.

- James had great intensity, had a good night shooting, but played a lot of me-ball. Lucky he made his shots tonight, because a normal night would have been awful.

-CV was no where in terms of the boards.

- Jose was OK. I really can't blame him because there was no movement at all. The guy must go hoarse from yelling for screens and movement. He finds you if you get open, no one got open. Frustrating.

- Iverson is amazing but it's funny. He's like 160 ibs. You could sneeze on him and he'd fall down. This is the reason for his FT numbers. He has the courage to go into the trees but he falls down more times than a Paraguayan striker vs. tough-nosed Canadian defenders.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

speedythief said:


> This is another one of those games where somebody looking at the box score might think Bosh played well: shot over 50%, 23/10, played lots of minutes. But he didn't. Key rebounds? None. Key stops? None. I don't know if it's a lack of energy or just the same thing as last year where he is a slow starter. He's got three blocks in eight games and to me that's a clear indicator that the intensity he usually brings isn't there.


There were also 4 uncontested 15 or so foot jumpers that he failed to score on - those open looks could've been the difference...


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Did the Raps hear about Defense?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Man....Iguodala 6-8 from 3? That's gotta hurt.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I watched the first Q twice, just to get a feel for what really happened there. To my surprise our D was not that horrible. What happened is the Sixers were just very hot with their outside shooting, especially Iverson and Iggy. And the Raptors fed that momentum with numerous early turnovers so we were not even getting a shot or a chance at a rebound or making them work on D at all. Jalen's 2 off. fouls, Bosh dribbling the ball away, MoP throwing a pass out of bounds, etc. We broke down on D later in the game, allowing easier buckets.

We actually want the Sixers to settle for long J's and nothing in the scouting report would say to watch for Iggy at the 3pt line. He hade made 1 3pt shot all year and then goes 6/8 from there? He won't do that again all season. And you want Iverson shooting from the perimeter rather than getting into the paint.

Shooting percentages for the game were almost even. Nobody was stopping anyone. Rebounds and turnovers were pretty even. Game came down to FT's and 3pt shooting.

Villy had a rough game. Didn't bring the energy in the first half and his rebounding suffered. First back to back of the season. He's had a couple of late game airballs already, and missing FT's down the stretch.

Joey continues to show more and more. Needs more touches to try new things and develop a few go-to moves.

Bosh couldn't get any calls tonight, while AI got every call possible. 

Tought to criticize the Offense in this one even though better execution in the 4th Q could have won us the game. Can't expect to shoot 60% and that is what it may take for us to overcome our horrible defensive stats.


----------



## iamah (Nov 15, 2005)

I think Sam Mitchel goes 0-10000


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i thought it was an entertaining game, more energetic than the rest, although i admittedly missed the first q. it's hard to conceive of a way our team could allow the sixers to pot 40 over the opening 12 after the same spanking they got one night earlier, but i'll stay away from that topic. 

i was actually more satisfied with bosh than most of you were. maybe i'm just speaking in relation to the player i'd seen over the first 7 games- that player was more frustrating to watch, and his arguable development was a concern- but he looked like... a different man last night. it may not have been a great exhibition of basketball on his behalf, i thought he had several lapses on both ends, but he looked different. for me, i guess any change is good at this point- i don't want him to plateau, even if it means getting a little 'worse' over the short term while he's learning. i'm comfortable with that kind of development.

joey graham has had a good week, imo. there was an instance in philly that seemed to get him jacked up, i think he got called for a body hack on iverson that wasn't there, and he played the rest of the game *not* nervous in order to release that frustration. i was interested to see how he'd come out last night, to see if that comfort level on the court could be maintained, and that's exactly how he looked. more energy, more comfort, less fear, not as distracted by potential failure as much as he might have been excited by looming success. i don't want to speak too soon but he seems to be accelerating up the rookie curve faster than v and calderon (at least between the ears), and that's a good thing. 

jalen played 8 minutes and the first thing i heard after the game was that he did. it's like the people who cover the team for this city/country look at the boxscore and try to suck out a story. i'm glad jalen didn't budge, though. and in fact, if i were one of his teammates, i'd point out his energy in the fourth, fully supporting the team on the bench while we were in a dogfight to pull out our first victory. you don't fake that- i don't know if you can. some people just want controversy, to the extent that they almost need it, and i wish they'd occasionally choose to see everything as opposed to just what they _want_ to see.

i was a little disappointed with jose. i was more upset after tuesday's game, but it still bothered me that he played in the same colours last night. stupid errors, childish moments- it struck me as if he has become more comfortable in the pros, yes, but not the kind of comfort that helps. instead, it seemed last night like he was comfortable enough to *not* pay attention so much, and i hope that was just a one-off. i hope he's not that kind of player. we'll see.

peace


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> - Speedy said it, I started some threads earlier, for the time Bosh gets and the role he has, he is not doing enough. He settles far too much for the J. Not comfortable driving at all. He can post up, not enough though. A bad defender. I remember him switched on Iggy in the 2nd half, after all those made shots and stayed off him like he was throwing bricks. With Chris' length, SWISH. Brutal.


Again, Bosh isn't a good defender, but on the whole, I'd call him mediocre, not bad. But he's averaging 19 points a game on 48% shooting, 85% from the line, 11 boards a game, what more do you want from a guy? Have a gander at NBA.com's wierd Efficiency Ratings, it goes Garnett, Duncan, Marion, Camby, Brand, Iverson, James, Pierce, Nowitzki, Wade, Bosh, Bryant, Jefferson, Jamison, Arenas, Webber, Billups, Nash, O'Neal, Howard. Bosh is #11 in a *very* distinguished list. And he's still young? Sure, he needs to improve, but I think you're taking what he does do for granted, other teams know he's the number one option and he's still getting it done.


----------

